# Need help with swapping out Rims and Tires in this old 5/22



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Came across this for a steal, but I feel the current rims and tires are severely lacking!

Is there any way I can swap these out for something more appropiate/eye pleasing? Would it work from a different model or can I go and order them?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've worked on nearly an identical machine. I would not concern yourself with the wheels. This model does not use the wheels for forward motion, rather it uses the rubber on the paddles to pull it forward through the snow. It is essential an oversized single stage, that resembles a two stage machine. 

From my recollection, it works well at getting the pavement clean, as a single stage would. But if it's gravel that your cleaning, it will become a rock chucker. 

And those wheels make it real easy to move around. Just make sure that augers are adjusted appropriately to actually contact the ground. I can not recall if there were skid shoes, nor do I see them in the pic, but that's how to do so. Then adjust the scraper bar down to meet.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have the back half of a self propelled model with real tires if your not to far to pick it up.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Like db said it's designed that way to have the big lawnmower style wheels.
Makes it easy to move around. There's no "transmission" in the tractor housing, it's a push/pull with the augers being ground engaging to give you the same effect as a single stage "tip it forward to go". There are no traditional skid shoes on it, more like a front protector on the housing.
Found a vid of one in action.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you so much for your responses! Makes sense. I will be picking it up tomorrow. This will make snowblower #10 to collection.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You can't just say there are 9 brothers and sisters sitting around with out pictures.........:icon-hgtg:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> Thank you so much for your responses! Makes sense. I will be picking it up tomorrow. This will make snowblower #10 to collection.


You definitely belong here, with that many. 

Welcome!


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Next week I will line them up. Where should I post the photo. Here is an old photo. 

I either found them at all at the curb except the Big Red Craftman. Paid $100 for it. Needed an auger shaft, worm gear and a tune-up. Made me good money in the past snow storm. That is what really started the addiction. My pride and joy is an Ariens 1128 that I picked up for $125 and it needed a float. I can't get it to go in reverse with it on the ground. I take weight off wheels and the tires spin. That will be a post for another day.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> Next week I will line them up. Where should I post the photo. Here is an old photo.
> 
> I either found them at all at the curb except the Big Red Craftman. Paid $100 for it. Needed an auger shaft, worm gear and a tune-up. Made me good money in the past snow storm. That is what really started the addiction. My pride and joy is an Ariens 1128 that I picked up for $125 and it needed a float. I can't get it to go in reverse with it on the ground. I take weight off wheels and the tires spin. That will be a post for another day.


There are some Ariens aficionados here that can help guide you in the right direction with that issue.

The Craftsman that you are picking up, works a lot like that Bolens you have in the pic, with the vertical engine. They really work well at cleaning up for lighter snowfalls.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool pics, those of us with "the disorder" love this kind of thing.
What's up with the Ariens? Couple pics might send you on the correct way like db said:wavetowel2:


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow, quite the collection! Now I feel like a wimp with just my 2 machines...


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

db9938 said:


> There are some Ariens aficionados here that can help guide you in the right direction with that issue.
> 
> The Craftsman that you are picking up, works a lot like that Bolens you have in the pic, with the vertical engine. They really work well at cleaning up for lighter snowfalls.


I just got it home tonight. I will go over it tomorrow. I don't have a Bolen's in collection just yet...The oldest one I have is the Simplicity. Big Red Craftsman was a walk in the park. I only had to split the blower in half. Honestly not as bad as I thought and the repair took about an hour and half. Pretty happy since it was first time diving into a project like that. Ariens has me stumped and I am kinda frustrated.

Thanks for all your help guys. Hopefully I will get a Line-Up Shot tomorrow. This would be number 11 but a neighbor made me great offer on 5/22 Trac Drive (non electric start) that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Foreverfalcon40 said:


> I just got it home tonight. I will go over it tomorrow. I don't have a Bolen's in collection just yet...The oldest one I have is the Simplicity. Big Red Craftsman was a walk in the park. I only had to split the blower in half. Honestly not as bad as I thought and the repair took about an hour and half. Pretty happy since it was first time diving into a project like that. Ariens has me stumped and I am kinda frustrated.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys. Hopefully I will get a Line-Up Shot tomorrow. This would be number 11 but a neighbor made me great offer on 5/22 Trac Drive (non electric start) that I couldn't pass up.


Ah, sorry. I thought I saw a machine that was dark green with a vertical engine. My neighbor has one. And for the snowfalls under 4", and lighter EOD pileups, it works quite well. With heavier pileups and snowfalls, he struggles.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Where is appropiate place to post a photo of all ten Snowblowers?

Grabbed a few shots


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Probably the new member intro area. But don't worry, most folks won't really care about that kind of stuff here.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

I posted in the appropiate area...

That's good to know, some other forums I am on are sticklers for that!

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ember-here-ny-10-snowblowers.html#post1014857


----------

